# Age of Empires 4



## DerBeobachter (28. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

meint ihr es kommt noch zu einem Nachfolger von AoE 3?
Vor Jahren ist ja mal irgendwo so ein Werbseinserat aufgetaucht, wo von AoE 1-5 verschiedene Epochen gezeigt wurden. 
AoE 4 müsste demnach in der Zeit der Weltkriege spielen und AoE 5 in der Zukunft.

Im Mai wurde von Microsoft ein Stellenangebot für eine Strategiespielserie gesucht. Da wurde gemunkelt es wäre die indirekte Ankündigung von AoE4. 

Meint ihr da ist was dran?


----------



## Noxxphox (29. August 2014)

Mit neuer grafik n AoE wäre schon nice^^
Bin nich der strategispiler, aber so abn an macht das schon laune


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2014)

Bis Microsoft nicht was konkretes ankündigt nicht viel. Man hat ja das für die Age of Empires Spiele zuständige "Esemble Studios" nach AoE III geschlossen, kein Mensch weiß bis heute warum man das gemacht hat.
Außerdem liegt der Release des letzten "richtigen" Age of Empires inzwischen ca. 9 Jahre zurück.
Gas Powerd Games, die für Age of Empires Online zuständig waren dürften momentan an "Kings and Castles" arbeiten, was auch ein Strategiespiel sein soll, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Gut möglich das der Entwickler dafür gesucht wurde.
Kurz um, ich sehe momentan keine Anzeichen dafür das MS ein besonders großes Interesse daran hat ein neues AoE für den PC zu entwickeln, geschweige den das es wirklich Anzeichen für etwas in der Art gebe.

Von daher würde ich mir da nicht besonders große Hoffnungen machen.


----------



## PunkPuster (29. August 2014)

Ich hab die Hoffnung aufgegeben, nachdem erst kürzlich wieder so'n Scheiss Smartphonespiel vorgestellt wurde.
Echt traurig, alle gute RTS sind untergegangen: AoE, SuM, Siedler, Empire Earth,...
Als RTS-Fan ist die momentane Situation echt bescheiden, einziges gutes Spiel in Aussicht ist Crusader 2.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. August 2014)

Ich habe letztens einmal in einem Interview gelesen dass die Entwickler von AoE-Online davon sprachen dass ein neues AoE im zweiten Weltkrieg durchaus wahrscheinlich ist, allerdings gäbe es momentan keine großartigen Ambitionen solch ein Spiel zu entwickeln und man wolle sich auf andere Projekte konzentrieren. Allerdings ist das schon eine Weile her als ich das las.....

Also ich würde mich echt verdammt freuen, AoE ist immerhin ein echt geniales Spiel das mir verdammt viel Bock macht.

Der Spiele-Markt hat sich in einer Dekade rabiat verändert, die Leute wollen hauptsächlich Shooter zur Zeit sowie MMORPGs und MOBAs.
Für ein anspruchsvolles Strategiespiel ist da kein Platz mehr.....


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

Jaa, ich kann immernoch stundenlang AoE zocken, fesselt irgendwie.
Und ein AoE, das im zweiten Weltkrieg spielt wär für mich noch interessanter als die bisherigen 

Und über Crusader2  muss ich mich mal schlau machen 
Sieht auch nicht übel aus!


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Der Spiele-Markt hat sich in einer Dekade rabiat verändert, die Leute wollen hauptsächlich Shooter zur Zeit sowie MMORPGs und MOBAs.
> Für ein anspruchsvolles Strategiespiel ist da kein Platz mehr.....


 
Das bezweifle ich. Genau die gleiche Aussage kam bezüglich klassischer RPGs von den großen Publishern. Was war? Auf Kickstarter war die Unterstützung für Divinity Original Sin, Wasteland 2 und Pillars of Eternity weit größer als jeder gedacht hat und Divinity Original Sin lag zum Release eine weile in den Verkaufscharts recht weit oben.

Bei den Strategiespielen sähe das, mmn., nicht anders aus. Somal die HD-Remeakes von AoE II & AoM, sowie Rise of Nations wohl auch genügend Abnehmer gefunden haben.
Ein weiterer nicht zu vernachlässigender Punkt ist das der RTS-Markt momentan nahezu null bedient wird. Das einzige bekanntere RTS das bald erscheint ist Stronghold Crussader 2, ansonsten kam und kommt in den letzten Jahren und in näste Zeit dort nicht viel.



DerBeobachter schrieb:


> Und über Crusader2  muss ich mich mal schlau machen
> Sieht auch nicht übel aus!



Doppelposts sind hier alles andere als gerne gesehen. Wenn du noch eine Ergänzung hast *editier* Bitte deinen Beitrag.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich. Genau die gleiche Aussage kam bezüglich klassischer RPGs von den großen Publishern.
> Was war? Auf Kickstarter war die Unterstützung für Divinity Original Sin, Wasteland 2 und Pillars of Eternity weit größer als jeder gedacht hat und Divinity Original Sin lag zum Release eine weile in den Verkaufscharts recht weit oben.


Tja, nur ein Kickstarter-unterstütztes Strategiespiel hab' ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei den Strategiespielen sähe das, mmn., nicht anders aus. Somal die HD-Remeakes von AoE II & AoM, sowie Rise of Nations wohl auch genügend Abnehmer gefunden haben.
> Ein weiterer nicht zu vernachlässigender Punkt ist das der RTS-Markt momentan nahezu null bedient wird. Das einzige bekanntere RTS das bald erscheint ist Stronghold Crussader 2, ansonsten kam und kommt in den letzten Jahren und in näste Zeit dort nicht viel.


Öhm, vielleicht sollte man zuerst mal überlegen, *warum* denn der RTS-Markt nicht bedient wird - schließlich hängt es ja auch mit der Nachfrage zusammen (BMW bringt ja auch keine pinken Cabriolés raus, weil sie nicht wollen, sondern weil das niemand kaufen würde).

Die HD-Remakes von AoE2 und AoM sind jetzt wahrlich keine Kunststücke, das letzte Stronghold war ein Flop und Rise of Nations und Company of Heroes waren eher die Ausnahme, sonst gab da ja schließlich so gut wie keine Strategietitel und so oft verkauft haben die sich auch wieder nicht. Natürlich gibt es einige, die gerne mal wieder mehr Strategietitel haben wollen, nur die breite Masse von heute kann mit sowas kaum noch was anfangen, viele der ganzen Zocker-Kiddes, die eh' nur CoD, BF und GTA im Sinn haben, haben sowas gar nie gespielt.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, nur ein Kickstarter-unterstütztes Strategiespiel hab' ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen.



Planetary Anihilation? Das brachte es auf 2,22mio Dollar. Und das obwohl es ehr als geistiger Nachfolger der Supreme Commander Reihe gilt die schon ehr was für Hardcore RTS-Spieler war. Ist also durchaus ein Indiz dafür das dass Interesse an RTS vorhanden ist.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/659943965/planetary-annihilation-a-next-generation-rts



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die HD-Remakes von AoE2 und AoM sind jetzt wahrlich keine Kunststücke, das letzte Stronghold war ein Flop und Rise of Nations und Company of Heroes waren eher die Ausnahme, sonst gab da ja schließlich so gut wie keine Strategietitel und so oft verkauft haben die sich auch wieder nicht. Natürlich gibt es einige, die gerne mal wieder mehr Strategietitel haben wollen, nur die breite Masse von heute kann mit sowas kaum noch was anfangen, viele der ganzen Zocker-Kiddes, die eh' nur CoD, BF und GTA im Sinn haben, haben sowas gar nie gespielt.


 
Starcraft 2? Das hat sich doch super verkauft, oder auch Company of Heroes.
AoE III verkaufte sich 2005 auch nicht schlecht, trotzdem hat Microsoft Esemble Studios dicht gemacht.

Ich denke es gibt genügend, auch jüngere Spieler die RTS interessieren würde, doch bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, wie das genannte CoH und SC2 sind entweder nur Gurken, C&C4 und C&C Generals 2 entwickelt worden, oder halt garnichts.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Starcraft 2? Das hat sich doch super verkauft, oder auch Company of Heroes.
> AoE III verkaufte sich 2005 auch nicht schlecht, trotzdem hat Microsoft Esemble Studios dicht gemacht.


Öhm, ich rede von heutzutage, nicht davon, was vor 4 - 10 Jahren war.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt genügend, auch jüngere Spieler die RTS interessieren würde, doch bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, wie das genannte CoH und SC2 sind entweder nur Gurken, C&C4 und C&C Generals 2 entwickelt worden, oder halt garnichts.


Es muss auf jeden Fall ein nahmhafter Titel sein, damit man ihn an den Mann bringen kann. C&C wurde eingestampft, da wird - wenn überhaupt - sobald nichts mehr kommen und die Rechte von AoE liegen bei M$ und die haben den PC als Spieleplattform quasi im Stich gelassen, bevor die ein "echtes" AoE4 bewilligen, machen die lieber noch 5 Halo-Teile. Und wenn, dann muss es sich auch noch verkaufen, es gibt nicht mehr allzu viele Studios, die dem PC als Exklusiv-Plattform - ohne Crowdfunding-Unterstützung - vertrauen, die richtigen Millionenseller müssen da schon Diablo oder StarCraft heißen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, ich rede von heutzutage, nicht davon, was vor 4 - 10 Jahren war.


 
Company of Heroes 2 ist ja wohl keine 4-10 Jahre alt...


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Company of Heroes 2 ist ja wohl keine 4-10 Jahre alt...


Aber SC2, CoH1 und AoE3 und die hast du ja auch vorhin erwähnt.

Damals kamen noch regelmäßig Strategietitel heraus, war genauso selbstverständlich wie Simulatoren, RPGs oder Shooter.
Heute kommt mir der ganze Markt so einseitig vor, immer nur Acitontitel, ein Haufen Indipendent-Kram, von dem man sich das beste erst mal rauspicken muss, sonst kommt ja so gut wie nichts mehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber SC2, CoH1 und AoE3 und die hast du ja auch vorhin erwähnt.
> 
> Damals kamen noch regelmäßig Strategietitel heraus, war genauso selbstverständlich wie Simulatoren, RPGs oder Shooter.
> Heute kommt mir der ganze Markt so einseitig vor, immer nur Acitontitel, ein Haufen Indipendent-Kram, von dem man sich das beste erst mal rauspicken muss, sonst kommt ja so gut wie nichts mehr.


 
Ach glaub mir mal, der Markt für Strategiespiele ist noch lange nicht so tot wie es bei RPGs vor 4-6 Jahren der Fall war. Party-based-RPGs gabs da sogut wie keine. turn-based-RPGs auch sogut wie nichts.
Begründung der Publisher, niemand will es haben. Akutell erscheinende und kommende Titel sagen aber was anderes.
Das sehe ich bei Strategiespielen nicht anders.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2014)

Ein echtes AoE4 würde sich mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht verkaufen (aber das muss auch richtig gescheit werden, denn ich fand schon AoE3 schlechter als AoE2, ganz zu Schweigen von AoM) aber bei Actionspielen und RPGs ist einfach mehr Geld drin, denn das lässt sich auch auf Konsolen besser verkaufen, Spiele-Publisher müssen sich nunmal auch an die Grundregeln der Betriebswirtschaft halten. Meiner Ansicht nach könnte nur ein StarCraft 3 oder gar Warcraft 4 annähernd in die finanzielle Erlösdimension heutiger Action- oder Rollenspieltitel vordringen.

Viele Studios, die wirklich noch auf Strategiespiele spezialisiert waren, gibt es heute schon gar nicht mehr, überrascht war ich erst, als sich die Act-of-War-Macher wieder zurückgemeldet haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein echtes AoE4 würde sich mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht verkaufen (aber das muss auch richtig gescheit werden, denn ich fand schon AoE3 schlechter als AoE2, ganz zu Schweigen von AoM) aber bei Actionspielen und RPGs ist einfach mehr Geld drin, denn das lässt sich auch auf Konsolen besser verkaufen, Spiele-Publisher müssen sich nunmal auch an die Grundregeln der Betriebswirtschaft halten. Meiner Ansicht nach könnte nur ein StarCraft 3 oder gar Warcraft 4 annähernd in die finanzielle Erlösdimension heutiger Action- oder Rollenspieltitel vordringen.
> 
> Viele Studios, die wirklich noch auf Strategiespiele spezialisiert waren, gibt es heute schon gar nicht mehr, überrascht war ich erst, als sich die Act-of-War-Macher wieder zurückgemeldet haben.


 
Ja und genau da liegt das Problem und die Krankheit der aktuellen Spieleindustrie.
Jeder versucht einem Hype hinterher zu rennen und damit noch mehr Geld als das Spiel vom Entwickler X zuvor zu machen. WoW war 2006 rum enorm erfolgreich, Konsequenz daraus, 20 Andere Publisher und Entwickler versuchen auf den Zug aufzuspringen und das noch zu topen.
Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare ist enorm erfolgreich, alle Springen auf den gleichen Zug auf und produzieren nur noch Modern Warfare Settings.

Es kann aber nur immer eine Handvoll Titel geben die die Moneymaker schlechtweg hin sind und nicht 100erte davon innerhalb von 2-4 Jahren, das heißt aber nicht das man mit anderen Titeln/Genre nicht auch gut Geld verdienen kann, aber halt sicher keine 10 Mio verkaufte Exemplare mit Milliardengewinnen wie bei einem GTA oder CoD.

Diese ganze Ausrichtung auf immer mehr Gewinne und immer mehr Wachstum macht den ganzen Spielemarkt kaputt und im Grunde lässt man sich sichere Einnahmen durch die Finger gehen, wie im Falle der RPGs, auch wenn das sicher keine Moneymaker-Titel vom Herrn sind.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2014)

Du hast noch die zunehmende Ausrichtung zum F2P und Mobile-Games vergessen.

Im Prinzip auch wieder Züge auf die viele aufspringen wollten und viele gescheitert sind (bestes aktuelles Beispiel: Crytek). Der Spielemarkt hat sich vornehmlich deshalb gewandelt, weil Gamer keine Nischengruppe mehr sind sondern mehr und mehr eine fast gleichgroße Gruppe wie die Bücherleser, Filmgucker und Musikhörer sind - und die wollen Mainstream-Zeugs, wie pseudo-pubertäre, britische Jugendromane, Effektkino alá Transformers und Kommerz-Pop alá Lady Gaga.


----------



## Ich 15 (5. September 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Viele Studios, die wirklich noch auf Strategiespiele spezialisiert waren, gibt es heute schon gar nicht mehr, überrascht war ich erst, als sich die Act-of-War-Macher wieder zurückgemeldet haben.


 Die waren auch nie weg und haben in den letzte Jahre viele gute Strategiespiele entwickelt.(R.U.S.E., Wargame 1,2,3)


DerBeobachter schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> meint ihr es kommt noch zu einem Nachfolger von AoE 3?


Nein, ich bin zwar überzeugt das ein richtiges und gutes AoE 4 problemlos profitabel sein könnte aber MS sind PC-Spieler völlig egal. Deswegen würde ich mir da keine Hoffnungen machen, bis vor ~7 Jahren gab es ja auch RTS in Überfluss. 

 Ich denke das die Zukunft für Strategiespiele nicht so schlecht ist wie sie einige reden. Wenn etwas nicht mehr so sehr im Rampenlicht steht wird es gleich tot geredet. (wie Adventures,RPGs,Weltraumspiele usw.) Es befinden sich sogar etliche interresante RTS Games in der Entwicklung.

0 A.D.(Open Source, besonders für AoE Fans sehr interessant)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5x-n3PaRKY

Stronghold Crusader 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9cKLjVujVk

ACT OF AGGRESSION
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfRqrxGQQg4

planetary annihilation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-VIq_3N3SU


StarCraft II: Legacy of the Void

grey goo 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQPOFAqoZuo

Meridian
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5N-RsKu63Y

homeworld 1,2 remastered

Blitzkrieg 3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKxRjdwcKIk

Etherium
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUyCd_GGu6Y

Diese sind mir gerade so eingefallen. Soviel zu RTS ist tot. Natürlich ist es lange nicht mehr so groß wie damals aber es hat noch seine Fans und Entwickler.


----------



## Gwiel (1. Juli 2015)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Die waren auch nie weg und haben in den letzte Jahre viele gute Strategiespiele entwickelt.(R.U.S.E., Wargame 1,2,3)
> 
> Nein, ich bin zwar überzeugt das ein richtiges und gutes AoE 4 problemlos profitabel sein könnte aber MS sind PC-Spieler völlig egal. Deswegen würde ich mir da keine Hoffnungen machen, bis vor ~7 Jahren gab es ja auch RTS in Überfluss.
> 
> ...



Naja, tot insofern, dass eigentlich (fast) nur noch Zukunfts-RTS rauskommen, Spiele wie AoE sind wirklich Mangelware...
und zu dem 0 A.D., hat das schonmal einer gespielt und kann das mit AoE1/2 vergleichen?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (2. Juli 2015)

PunkPuster schrieb:


> Als RTS-Fan ist die momentane Situation echt bescheiden, einziges gutes Spiel in Aussicht ist Crusader 2.



Falsch! Im September kommt ein waschechtes RTS mit Basenbau, Resourcen sammeln, 3 Fraktionen, SP Kampagne etc. etc. von Eugen Systems: Act of Aggression!
Hab die Beta gespielt und es wird sich stark wie C&C spielen.
Das wird der RTS Release des Jahres!


----------



## GeneralGonzo (2. Juli 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber SC2, CoH1 und AoE3 und die hast du ja auch vorhin erwähnt.



Hä? SC2 kommt wohl dieses Jahr noch die dritte Episode der Protoss! Daher würde ich nicht sagen, dass es alt ist. Ist 2010 erschienen, HotS dann 2012....
Und gezockt wird es immer noch sehr viel.....also für mich ein aktueller RTS Titel trotz des Alters.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (18. Juli 2015)

Mal hoffen das SC" Protoss auch wieder eine füllende Kampagne hat, die der Zerg war ja beschämend kurz gefühlt gegenüber die der Menschen aus der Base version.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. August 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber SC2, CoH1 und AoE3 und die hast du ja auch vorhin erwähnt.
> 
> Damals kamen noch regelmäßig Strategietitel heraus, war genauso selbstverständlich wie Simulatoren, RPGs oder Shooter.
> Heute kommt mir der ganze Markt so einseitig vor, immer nur Acitontitel, ein Haufen Indipendent-Kram, von dem man sich das beste erst mal rauspicken muss, sonst kommt ja so gut wie nichts mehr.


Shooter finde ich persönlich richtig schlimm. Hat mir doch letztens ein jüngerer Bekannter gesagt, wie abgefahren BF doch ist, dass ihm das viel zu schnell geht. 

Tja, da hab ich ihm mal ne Runde Unreal gezeigt. Dem sind vielleicht die Augen rausgefallen[emoji23]


----------



## Nightslaver (15. August 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Shooter finde ich persönlich richtig schlimm. Hat mir doch letztens ein jüngerer Bekannter gesagt, wie abgefahren BF doch ist, dass ihm das viel zu schnell geht.
> 
> Tja, da hab ich ihm mal ne Runde Unreal gezeigt. Dem sind vielleicht die Augen rausgefallen[emoji23]



Tja, in Sachen Spielgeschwindigkeit sind die auch schnell geworden. Vergleiche ich BF3 mit BF2 und BF1942...
Da ging das noch vergleichsweise gemächlich zu. 

Mir persöhnlich sind aktuelle "Taktik"-Shooter inzwischen auch zu schnell geworden. Ich würde gerne wieder was gemächlicheres im Stile eines BF2, BF Vietnam, oder BF1942 haben, wo wirklich noch die Taktik den Ton angab und nicht alles auf Tempo getrimmt war.


----------



## Zureh (20. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, in Sachen Spielgeschwindigkeit sind die auch schnell geworden. Vergleiche ich BF3 mit BF2 und BF1942...
> Da ging das noch vergleichsweise gemächlich zu.
> 
> Mir persöhnlich sind aktuelle "Taktik"-Shooter inzwischen auch zu schnell geworden. Ich würde gerne wieder was gemächlicheres im Stile eines BF2, BF Vietnam, oder BF1942 haben, wo wirklich noch die Taktik den Ton angab und nicht alles auf Tempo getrimmt war.



Ist zwar ziemlich Offtopic, aber hast du schon mal Heroes & Generals gespielt? Ist ein F2P Spiel auf Steam. Könnte deinem Geschmack entsprechen 

B2T: Gibt's irgendwas neues zu AoE 4?


----------

